# Thinning coat?



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes, it can be normal. Mine usually lose their coat really bad when the puppies are about 3-4 months old. Nursing and whelping can take a lot out of a bitch.

Good food and maybe a coat supplement can help. It may take a little longer because this is also the time of year for shedding.

You should see gradual improvements in the texture and quality of her coat but you might not see a full thick coat until next fall and winter.

I assume she has not been spayed yet, as surgery can also impact coat. Not to mention spay coat that some bitches get.

Make sure she is parasite free and healthy, deed her a good food, maybe a good coat supplement, and she should get her coat back with no problems.


----------



## Snowypaws (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes, spayed two weeks ago. Thank you for the info, we have had labs in the past and we don't know the peculiarities of the Golden's coats.


----------

